# How to connect to wi-fi on old desktop?



## colin72 (Sep 9, 2004)

Without going into a big explanation of why, etc, ...

I have an old HP Pavilion 9680C Desktop computer (Win 98). Is there any way I can set it up so that I can pick up local wi-fi with this computer?

What would I have to buy/add to the computer to achieve this?

I am completely ignorant when it comes to computers and this kind of stuff so *please tailor your replies to a novice*.

Thanks!

BTW, I know it's not smart to surf the web with Win 98 and this is an old computer but again, without going into a big explanation, what would it take to achieve wi-fi access.


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

We have an older laptop running 98SE. I use a hawkings amplified antennae (looks like a little satellite dish) with no problem...It does need to be pointed to a service tho. We use this same antennae with our desk top ( running XP pro) when we are in our Motorhome (about 6 months a year). Many of the rv parks have wifi available. Nice to be able to sit in the coach and do internet...
if you want more information, feel free to post again.
vicks


----------



## colin72 (Sep 9, 2004)

vicks said:


> We have an older laptop running 98SE. I use a hawkings amplified antennae (looks like a little satellite dish) with no problem...It does need to be pointed to a service tho. We use this same antennae with our desk top ( running XP pro) when we are in our Motorhome (about 6 months a year). Many of the rv parks have wifi available. Nice to be able to sit in the coach and do internet...
> if you want more information, feel free to post again.
> vicks


Hi Vicks

Thank you for taking the time to reply.

Yes, I would like more info. As I've said, I am a novice. I thought the desktop would need some sort of wireless card or something. Or I thought maybe there was some kind of external device that performed that function.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

You can install a PCI wireless card, but a USB adapter is a lot simpler.

There's a wide selection of them here, for example:
http://a-power.com/home-277

Make sure whatever you select has Win98 drivers (I believe USB support does require minimum Win98SE).


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

It is Hawking HWU8DD anatennae and hooks up thru the USB port. Here is a link to the site
http://www.hawkingtech.com/products/productlist.php?CatID=32&FamID=60&ProdID=280. I believe they retail for about $90.00. I bought mine thru ebay for about $55.00. You also can get a pci card to install on the back of your tower that has an antennae with it. This is similar to the ones you get to use the Verizon wifi with a desk top (also similar to the pcmcia card for laptops) that have a antennae thumb on them. 
Good places to look for information on this type of thing is www.newegg.com. and many other sites if you google them. Also can check at the big box stores for information.
Vicks


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Whether or not you need any type of antenna depends not on the age of the computer but on the distance between the computer and wireless router or access point. I don't know why they've been recommended to you.

The computer needs a wireless network adapter of some type. If this is Windows 98 and not Windows 98SE, USB isn't likely to work. That would mean installing a wireless PCI network adapter. That involves opening the computer's case, and verifying that there is a free PCI slot. Then you'd physically install the card, put the case back together, and install the drivers for the card in Windows.


----------



## Old Rich (Jan 17, 2003)

Once NewEgg has them back in stock, this is a good one: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833166012

I bought a few last month and they work great . .


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

The Hawkings antennae is also an adapter and it works very well with both of our computers which are NOT wireless. I agree, the distance is also very important, however, this adapter has worked for us up to 2 blocks away when setting in our motorhome and the antennae is pointed to a wifi spot. (ie. restrauant, motel, rv lodge etc.)
vicks


----------



## colin72 (Sep 9, 2004)

Soundy said:


> You can install a PCI wireless card, but a USB adapter is a lot simpler.
> 
> There's a wide selection of them here, for example:
> http://a-power.com/home-277
> ...


My desktop is WIN 98 SE.

This is probably a dumb question. Is there software included? I'm just wondering what happens when you plug the adapter into the USB port. How do you know what wi-fi connections are available in the area?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

The driver install should also install the necessary software. It would be pointless otherwise.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

colin72 said:


> How do you know what wi-fi connections are available in the area?


You would connect to _your_ wireless network at your home that you set up. Do you have a wireless router or access point already set up?


----------



## colin72 (Sep 9, 2004)

DoubleHelix said:


> You would connect to _your_ wireless network at your home that you set up. Do you have a wireless router or access point already set up?


In my first post...



colin72 said:


> I have an old HP Pavilion 9680C Desktop computer (Win 98). Is there any way I can set it up so that I can pick up local wi-fi with this computer?


I want it to connect to local wi-fi. I thought that is what I was getting advice to do. Hopefully, it works because I just bought a USB Adapter and I'm going to try and set it up tonight.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

What DoubleHelix is getting at is, do you have YOUR OWN wireless access point set up, or are you using someone else's nearby signal? "Local wi-fi" doesn't really clarify that.

If you're planning to use someone else's signal, you may run into issues with encryption or other security measures.


----------



## colin72 (Sep 9, 2004)

Soundy said:


> What DoubleHelix is getting at is, do you have YOUR OWN wireless access point set up, or are you using someone else's nearby signal? "Local wi-fi" doesn't really clarify that.
> 
> If you're planning to use someone else's signal, you may run into issues with encryption or other security measures.


No, it's not my own wireless access point.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you provide more information about the wireless network you plan to connect to? 

Is this provided by your neighborhood? Community? City?
Have you talked to anyone about the signal strength available where you live?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, this is the thing: if it's a community-run access point, is there a login or key or passphrase required, and if so, do you have that? If it's just a neighbor, do they know that you're planning to do this?


----------



## vicks (Jan 31, 2005)

Yes, software is included. When you have the device installed, and open it it shows you what is available and if it is encrypted or not. Very easy to use. Suggest that if you are planning to piggy back on someone else's wifi, be sure to have their permission. 
Vicks


----------

